# Housebreaking question-HELP



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello everyone. I have a 5 month old Hav who is doing relatively well with housebreaking except for one thing. He rarely poops in the house (maybe 3 times since we got him 2 months ago). The problem is that I need to offer him water approx. every 3 hours. I walk him about 15-20 minutes after the water breaks and he pees a few times. Then I get him back in the house and I let him run around the downstairs of my house(thinking he is "safe") and he will pee shortly after the walk. He doesn't always tell me that he needs to go out (too young still.) I just don t know why, if he just went, he will still have an accident. Should I limit the amount he drinks or should I confine him after I bring him back in the house? He does not like to be crated a lot, but I can confine him to a smaller area. Any suggestions? 
Thanks!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Confining him to a smaller area sounds good. Do you also offer him a pee pad? Does he really pee or just mark outside? I'm sure more experienced members will give you some better advice.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Check out some of the other threads. There is some great advice here. I would suggest NOT letting him run around downstairs if he isn't reliable. You need to start from square one and have him with you or if you can't watch him he should be crated or kept confined in a smaller area. 

How come you have to give him water every three hours? I don't think mine drink water that many times per day. Do you actually encourage him to drink every three hours or do you leave water available to him and he chooses to drink that often?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

It sounds like he is just marking during the walk...Take him out in the yard and tell him potty or do your business, and then take him for a short walk..

You can train him to go on command.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

I bet he's marking either outside or inside. You may need to keep him outside a little longer.



JCChaplin said:


> Hello everyone. I have a 5 month old Hav who is doing relatively well with housebreaking except for one thing. He rarely poops in the house (maybe 3 times since we got him 2 months ago). The problem is that I need to offer him water approx. every 3 hours. I walk him about 15-20 minutes after the water breaks and he pees a few times. Then I get him back in the house and I let him run around the downstairs of my house(thinking he is "safe") and he will pee shortly after the walk. He doesn't always tell me that he needs to go out (too young still.) I just don t know why, if he just went, he will still have an accident. Should I limit the amount he drinks or should I confine him after I bring him back in the house? He does not like to be crated a lot, but I can confine him to a smaller area. Any suggestions?
> Thanks!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

sounds like he is marking . Dont let him run threw out the house do you have a EXpen ? I put my girl in a EXpen she is fine in it I put her toys and her bed and a pee pad in there and she doesnt whine or bark now. I switch at night back and forth from a crate and a EXPEN that way she is used to both of them .Leia will pee in the house if I am not on top of it. Its mostly my fault she has the accidnet in the house Usualy it will happen when I am busy doing what ever.I normally take her out every 15 mins since she will be 4 months old on saturday


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. My trainer told me to offer water every three hours. I have never used a pee pad. I just take him outside. It's funny though, about the marking. He seemed to do better when I first got him and he wa only allowed to go potty on my front lawn because he didn't have all of his shots. Now we go for walks and maybe is his marking. I will first take him back to his original "Lawn spot" and I will keep him in a more confined area. Any suggestions on how often to offer water?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I think he will do better by taking him to the same spot...he will start to understand what you want from him...

I too never used the pee pads and I always had a water bowl sitting out..I would pick it up around 7 at night...


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

JCChaplin said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. My trainer told me to offer water every three hours. * I have never used a pee pad. * I just take him outside. It's funny though, about the marking. He seemed to do better when I first got him and he wa only allowed to go potty on my front lawn because he didn't have all of his shots. Now we go for walks and maybe is his marking. I will first take him back to his original "Lawn spot" and I will keep him in a more confined area. Any suggestions on how often to offer water?


I didn't use pee pads in the house with Casper and I regret it, so with Missy we are using pee pads and it is much better. I had the worst time potty training Casper to go outside, no matter what he would come back in and potty in the house when I was not looking. This way with the pee pads, they know where to go in the house We are much happier with our second puppy using pee pads.

Iam teaching Missy to use pee pads and she will potty outside when watching Casper go potty.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just free-feed water, I keep the water out and she will drink when she's thirsty. Are you on a timed water schedule for housebreaking reasons?

What really helped me ALOT was hanging the ribbon bells so she could let me know when she needs to out and potty, my girl is NOT a barker unless someone opens the front door or rings the doorbell. She was terrible at 'notifying' me before the bells. Do you have a system of notification?

Or as suggested above, you could go directly to the yard and make him 'go potty' before you end the walk. Since it seems to be only a problem after the walks, it should be fairly easy for you to correct.

Kara


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I restrict his water to certain times so that I know when he will need to go out.
He gets very thirsty and will drink an entire bowl of water, which is part of the problem. I have put a bell on the door and I have him ring it each time we go out, but he does not seem too interested in it. He will occasionally jump on the door and scratch it, which is ok too. It seems that if he is allowed to walk around in too large an area, he will go off onto a rug and pee. He has done it even when confined to my kitchen, but that doesn't happen as often. 
Thanks


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't think restricting his water intake is working. Ours have always had free choice water. The answer to ALL housetraining problems, baring a health issue of course, is that there is 

too much freedom

the owner needs to pay closer attention 

I believe that you will get it accomplished. The kitchen is too large an area at this point. Any area is if he continues to have accidents. These dogs are especially intelligent and easy to train. Expens work great. We wouldn't want to train a puppy without one.


----------



## Hannah (Nov 19, 2006)

My dogs never let me know when they have to go, I've just always taken them out first thing in the morning, noon, 5:00 and 9:00. Except for puppies every hour or two. Do you think its too late to train them to use the ribbon bells? I tried it for awhile, but gave up when they never seemed to catch on. They are 3,3 and 9 months old. My oldest male marks everything inside and out, I thought it was just normal for an unneutered male. I keep him gated in the kitchen, unless he's laying down with me and I can watch him. MY 9 month old, Teddy, still squats like a girl, I hope he always does that. My husband says "are you sure you got a boy?":biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't think its 'too late' to start the ribbon/bell training. They have a pretty big selection of bells right now at Michaels for Christmas projects  They are smart enough to catch on at any age.

I spent months trying to teach her how to ring the electronic doggie doorbell and she wanted NOTHING to do with it, in fact..she acted afraid of it. Until I hung the ribbon bells and now..If I don't come to take her out 'promptly' she'll jump on the doorbell and the slap the bells and alternate until I come!!!!ound: Impatience, sheesh! lol

I know quite a few boys that squat. That's probably a good thing, though...they don't get as 'wet' on their fur, I'd presume.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is never too late... my little girl went from bells to walks to dog door just fine. Now she does this peculiar little thing... I think she doesnt know we can see her through the dog door. We will be watching tv and she walks up and looks at us through the dog door for awhile. Then comes back in!

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have had great sucess with the electronic door bell..All three of mine learned to ring it with no problem...they even ring it for my lab...when she wants out or in ..or for eachother when one wants back in..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Paige, you should see Gucci when she gets impatient and starts jumping on the electronic one and slapping the ribbons, its quite funny! I need to get that on film and youtube! LOL.....its like she's making 'music'.

It does work though, I get annoyed and drop what I'm doing (which is usually something along the lines of stirring gravy, etc!)

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Reece and Preston will come and look at you..if you don't go open the door, like didn't you hear the bell...Nigel will ring it over and over...like come on guys.....I gotta go..


----------



## Hannah (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the advise and encouragement, I'll go get some new bells today, I've never heard of the electronic door ringer, is it in pet catalogs?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Hannah said:


> Thanks for all the advise and encouragement, I'll go get some new bells today, I've never heard of the electronic door ringer, is it in pet catalogs?


Here's the website Amazon.com: Pet Chime - Wireless Electronic Pet Doorbell: Home & Garden


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

How long a puppy can hold it and where he goes is really just developing habits to start with. Their reasoning ability will come later as they age. To start with they have the instinct not to soil their bed. I think to start with he needs to go back to a small enough area that he knows where he is supposed to go in it and move up from there. I find it a big help to teach a pup to potty on command. It's really easy to do if you use the command as an incentive to get out of the expen and play. They learn really quickly with proper timing of commands and consistency.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I also spoke to my vet who said that he could be marking. She also said that I probably shouldn't limit his water. He may be drinking too much water in one shot because it is limited. She said that at 8 lbs., he should drink about 8 ozs. per day. She suggested that I fill the bowl in the morning and leave it . This way, I will know how much he is drinking and if it is excessive, to rule out a medical problem. I am also going to confine him to my kitchen only, unless I am on top of him. We'll see how it goes!


----------

